

Coca-Cola Germany Seeks Sales Boost via Food Delivery App - bcn
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-05-28/germany-coca-cola-seeks-sales-boost-via-food-delivery-app

======
raverbashing
Wow and the article manages to spin this like it's news

Any of the biggest mobile delivery platform does exactly that, allow small
eateries to sell their product through their platform. They will onboard you
on the system, set up your menu and everything.

~~~
mechazawa
Pretty much, companies like Thuisbezorgd in the Netherlands have been doing it
for a while.

